# Оцените инструмент пожалуйста



## Анна Ковалева (25 Фев 2020)

Добрый день, прошу оценить данный инструмент. Заранее спасибо всем.


----------



## ugly (26 Фев 2020)

Обычный учебный/любительский баян 55*100 из 70х, коих сейчас продают много. Ничем не ценен. И спроса на них нет, продать тысяч за 5 - большая удача, обычно 2-3.


----------

